# Met a Jumper Today



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

So yes I found a massive feed. Was excited for tomorrow morning for about 10 minutes. They all went up. I knew right away they had been jumped. I saw the kid and waited for him. I nicely asked how many he had gotten. "well I have been chasing them all morning and I have crippled 16 of them but I don't have any of them" "You can't kill anything with this steel shot".

I gave him my perspective on jumpers and what he had just done!  He was not having it. I then told him he could only kill 4 more. He said he knew that and continued to walk off.

These are the guys that give our sport a black eye!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

:eyeroll: Only thing a guy can do is laugh.... :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I took his plate and took a picture of the truck and sent it to the warden. I know probably nothing they can do but if anything they can keep an eye out for him and see what kind of effort he is making to retrieve is cripples.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

16 cripples and not one bird in hand? Pathetic. No way he could be putting any effort into finding them. That bothers me.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes it bothers me as well and that is why I reported him. Yes I realize the birds are over populated but in no way is that an excuse to cripple that many birds.

You should have saw the excitement in his face when he was telling me about his moring. Then when I dropped the jumpers suck bombs on him and how I have no problem killing birds with steel shot he could not get away fast enough. I think he probably freaked when I blew a U turn and followed him for about 7 miles. It would not have been so long but I could not see his plate because it was a dirt road.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

One of the things that bothers me most about this site is that some of the members that post most frequently obviously think that (1) they are the greatest hunters that ever lived and/or (2) their way is the not only the best way to hunt, it is the only way to hunt.

Fact is, there are many ways to hunt waterfowl. Jumping, pass shooting, decoying, hunting in fields, hunting on the water, etc.

Fact is, many young kids (like the one that is the subject of this rant) are very attracted to jump shooting. The truth is that young kids love to sneak. I know. I did it when I was a kid. My kids used to beg me to let them do it when they were starting out. That's what they wanted to do. Sometimes I would let them do it. They loved it. To young kids, that's real hunting. Later, they learned to agree that decoying was far more fun and far more productive. But, I had to prove it to them.

So, in my opinion, it's just not fair to constantly berate and criticize every Tom, Dick and Harry that might do things a little different that you do. I've seen prior posts from some of the posters on this very thread that talk about how they are a "level 5" hunter, and how they just love to be outdoors, about how they don't care how full the bag gets, and how pulling the trigger is not the reason they go out (and if it is, you must have a "small johnson"). But, let some young kid that's learning how to hunt and maybe is just out enjoying his day the best way he knows how,and trying his luck at a perfectly legal little stalk on some field they happen to be watching, watch out. Every foul name in the book will be thrown at the youngester. Maybe this attitude is really want gives hunters a bad name. Maybe that's why young kids aren't attracted to the sport.

Fact is, there are always two sides to the story. Let's not be judge, jury and executioner until we hear them both.


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

:beer: to tb......I totally agree.......excellent post.......


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I agree with you somewhat tb, but with that said, I think some of these guys need to be approached. 
This kid may be a prime example. Sounds like he's been "taught" that "steel sucks" and it just wounds birds or maybe that "road hunting" is the only way to hunt snow geese.
Just maybe, Leo's confrontation has "taught" him that wounding that many birds is not right or that he those birds count towards his daily limit
Who knows, but I like to think some good, one way or another, has come from it...

The way I see it, my setting decoys, trying to take a few birds, has a minimal effect on anyone elses hunt, when compared to another guy driving around jump shooting.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes lets hear his side of the story of how steel shot won't kill birds at 20 yards as he said. Also I would gather he was in his younger 20s which is a kid to me. I also would love him and YOU justify how crippling that many birds in a morning is okay. I wonder right now if some of those birds are running around someones house, I wonder if they are running around a local town for all the non hunters to see a poor shot up bird running around.

So I guess its not our duty to teach the young hunters the more productive and ethical ways. So with your way of thinking its okay to let my kids do their own thing and if then end up getting tickets or in jail its okay because its all part of the learning process and they will eventually evolve into what they should be.

And yes have you not heard I am the greatest hunter in the world? But looking at your location you think your pretty surperior yourself! oke:


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

My dad loves telling stories of how he and his buddies used to crawl though muck and mud back in the fifties to sneak up on a bunch of ducks or geese. After a few sneaks, they would go to town to the gas station, rinse out their guns with gas to get them operational again and go out again.

Of course, my dad's father died when he was young and didn't have someone to show him how to hunt. Or maybe he couldn't afford lots of gear.

It doesn't really matter. He just likes telling that story.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I guess I would kind of freak when a guy did a U turn and followed me for seven miles. Especially when I didn't do anything illegal. I know in Minnesota it is illegal to harass hunters that are not breaking the law. But then again, this isn't Minnesota.

So if this guy doesn't like how you hunt, should he tell you that your style sucks, follow your car and turn your license number into the local warden?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

When your crippling birds and your not going after them that is illegal. A plate # sure helps in tracking the guy down. As soon as we reached a stop sign and I could read it I went another way which was out of my way. Don't try to make it into some high speed me chasing him down thing. I don't think the speed ever got over 35 mph on the dirt road. If he felt threatened he could have sped up to the posted 55MPH and dusted me down.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I do agree that there is an unacceptable number of people that are very irresponsible about their hunting methods: acceptable range, cripple retrieval, vehicle usage, among probably hundreds of others. I understand that the people mentioned in this post are these kind of people.

BUT

I will defend the hunter who sneaks/pass shoots geese responsibly. They do exist. Try not to lump us all in one group.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I tell you what. If I am snow goose hunting it will be sneak and jump or pass shooting because I don't do it enough to justify spending any money on snow decoys. It's not like Canada's where you can just buy two dozen dekes and been good.

I think anyone that hunts pheasants without a dog shouldn't be in the field also, but there are alot of people that do it.

A couple of guys I work with went with a group last weekend and they had no dogs and shot 48 birds and lost 12. That is way worse than loosing 16 snows IMO.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

fylling35 said:


> I will defend the hunter who sneaks/pass shoots geese responsibly. They do exist. Try not to lump us all in one group.


I do agree and I do realize there are places that all you can do is jump. Don't get the wrong message from my post.

I guess I should have typed I don't like irresponsible and inconsiderate jumpers. Some guys do it right and and only do it if they know they are not screwing others over.

But the guy above and the guys that belly crawl to a roost and screw countless other hunters over are not doing it right.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> fylling35 said:
> 
> 
> > I will defend the hunter who sneaks/pass shoots geese responsibly. They do exist. Try not to lump us all in one group.
> ...


Agreed. :thumb:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Leo,

IMO: you were out of line! There is NOTHING wrong or illegal about sneaking on birds. I for one have never had good success decoying snows without a spread of more than 150 - 200 FF fullbody Canada decoy's or 500+ snow/blue decoy's. Most people can't afford a spread like that. Most snows I have shot in my life have come from #1 pass shooting( they caught on to this), #2 JUMP SHOOTING, #3 decoying.

You said he was a "kid" Why did you express your opinion that way to him? I can bet he was shooting shells too small for what he was trying to do (BB or 2 when he should have had BBB or T) I find many people do this, then blame it on "steel" shot. I feel you should have educated the young man, not ream his a**. I don't know if you are old enough to have many waterfowl hunt's lead shot, but I have and we RARELY rolled many snows with 4 shot! I always used BB or 4 buck when jump shooting geese, and #2 as a first shot when decoying them.

I know you are a good and ethical hunter, but we will have to agree to disagree on this one.
:beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Leo is a man of integrity and will not be doubted by me. I agree it changed his hunt when the kid jumped them. But I agree with tb, kids need to crawl and sneak and get wet and dirty and all the greatest things before life takes it away.

I have jumped many flocks but we worked with the decoys spreads. If the birds were all setting down away from the hunters we would spread out in their flight path and shoot as many as we could before we got to the flock. Then nail the crap out of them... many limits of birds were killed.


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

I take down snows all the time with BB and a couple 2s when they sneak into my gun accidently.

And you dont need that many decoys to get a good snow goose hunt in. Some of my best snow goose hunts are over 100 windsocks


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I use 2s and 3s on snows. I think some of the pictures I have posted speak for themselves and I could post more that speak bigger volumes but we all know I will get flamed as being a bragger and the NRs will see the pictures and flock to NODAK and shoot all "our" birds. oke:

I gave the "kid" (like I said I call anyone younger than me "kids" so yes dblkluk, taddy, Hustad, and a few others I would call you kids. Just using those names because I know they are younger than me. Anyway I started to tell him my opinion on what jumping does. He walked away. I tried to start the education process but he wanted no part of it. Honestly I probably would have ended up inviting him on a decoy hunt in the morning. Guys that know me know I am not blowing smoke. Anyone is welcome to hunt with me as long as they don't break the law and they are safe. If you doubt that I was calm and polite to the "kid" ask Lesserlover1 as he was talking to him on the phone and he heard the entire conversation.

ON A SIDE NOTE I went back to the area tonight with my family and they had the great privelage of seeing a bloodied, broken winged snow goose waddling on the road trying to get away. I guess tomorrow I will go and see how many more I can find and I will one put them out of their misery and I will count them as my daily bag.

Also I started off here in NODAK witih 36 windsocks. I had great success. I have only increased my spread because I am trying to compensate for other things.

And I never said it was illegal to jump. BUT it is illegal not to put a reasonable effort in finding your cripples. Since I found one tonight 150 yards from where the "kid" was I would say he put little to no effort in finding them.

*I WROTE THE FOLLOWING IN MY FIRST PARAGRAPH*



> I gave him my perspective on jumpers and what he had just done! He was not having it. I then told him he could only kill 4 more. He said he knew that and continued to walk off.


How are you guys getting I was an ASSSSHWHOLE to the kid? Don't put words in my mouth or tones in my mouth.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Got a PM from someone else that saw me and saw the "kid" and they picked up 3 of his birds. 13 more to go!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

How'd he knock these geese down and not be able to find them? They are, for the most part white. If he knew he hit them he was surely watching them fly to see if they fell. 
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That I guess is part of my point. He knew he crippled them. Is crawling so tough that after you shoot you don't have the energy to chase birds? I can say this "kid" was as red as a hot ball, sweating and breathing like he was going to have a heart attack and that was from walking back a half mile carrying just his gun???? Hope he never has to carry bags of dekes across a field.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Leo, Hows it going?
I would have treated that jumper the same way you treated that real wings decoy you had (jk).
I have noticed that most of the time, trying to educate roostbusters, and jumpers falls on deaf ears.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:lol: That poor real wings decoy. My angry side came out that day! 8)


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:toofunny: Did you shoot it down?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

No that would have been being nice to it. I can honestly say I went "mental" on that thing!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Also I started off here in NODAK witih 36 windsocks. I had great success. *I have only increased my spread because I am trying to compensate for other things.*


Leo,

You make this too easy... :lol: You're definitely a compensator!

Back to the topic...the person crippled 16 birds that he knows of...how many more were possibly hit? If he didn't take a few hours to find those birds, shame on him. That is a waste! It's a blatant disregard for the hunt/species. We're not talking about 1 or 2 birds that sailed 300 yds...he gave the number of 16 so that's alarming...


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

taddy1340 said:


> > Also I started off here in NODAK witih 36 windsocks. I had great success. *I have only increased my spread because I am trying to compensate for other things.*
> 
> 
> Leo,
> ...


Let the games begin! :lol:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> I use 2s and 3s on snows.


*Decoying or are you saying your jump shooting? Two differnt things! 
The kid was propably 50-60 yards out when he jump up, thence the need for larger shot!*

The kid didn't "drop" 16 I am betting. I watch people almost every day shoot at birds and only pull feather's. Are those considered "crippelling" them? Should I be counting them against their limit's in your book?

I got to go as I have 200 decoy's to set and three trenches to pick and dig then load the dirt into the truck( I do bust my a** for birds)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am in the decoys. This "kid" said he had birds 20 yards away. But we all know on mans 20 yards is anothers 80.

Good luck out in the NW. I was out there on Sunday. Beautiful country!


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't pick on the kid because he was jumping birds. He may not have the money to buy decoys like the rest of you who spend thousands of dollars of snow goose decoys. Yes it was wrong not to retierve the birds. But give him a break about jumping them at least he wasn't jumping the roost.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Points taken...there's always plenty of decoy/jump posts and please gang try not to get personal and start throwing mud.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Leo,

Be careful about picking up and dispatching cripples after 2:00 PM unless it is Wed or Sat.Especially since you initially didn't shoot it.The wardens told me it is illegal to do that.When I said it is a shame to let them go to waste......he said other wildlife has to eat to and will take care of it.


----------

